# DirecTV2PC - DVR on a different subnet



## ledname (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone know of a way to get DirecTV2PC to find a DVR that is located on a different subnet?

My laptop is on 10.20.x.x and the DVR is on 192.168.1.x and there is a router in between. The scanning mechanism would of course not scan the other subnet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe DIRECTV2PC is specifically designed not to allow different subnets.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

you may be able to get it to work by adding a static route using port forwarding, but why would you need to have different subnets at home?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV2PC is non-routable, on purpose. If it wasn't, it would be possible to stream over the Internet, and DirecTV doesn't have the rights to do that (with DirecTV2PC).


----------

